# **Euro Styles East - Now Stocking H-Sport Suspension Products**



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2003)

Euro Styles East is proud to be H-Sport's newest stocking dealer! We've just completed our initial stocking order, so lots of H-Sport goodies are slowly finding their way here. As always, if you place an order before 2:30pm EST that's in stock, then it WILL ship out to you the same day!
*H-Sport Sport Swaybar Kit for the AUDI Allroad 2001-2004 *
(Click Image for More Details)

_As with the A6 owners, Allroaders also desired roll control for their vehicles. Hotchkis Sport listened to specific requests from Allroad drivers, compiled the data and produced a Sport Sway Bar Set designed just for the Audi Allroad. Taking rear space constraints into consideration, we now offer the Sport Sway Bar Set which installs easily with no modification needed to any stock rear componentry. With emphasis on retaining ride quality and off-road capability, the H Sport sway bars are a great roll-reducing addition to the Allroad. Overall grip is increased for safer maneuvering at each ride height option while the set is also compatible with popular lowering modifications. The Sport Set includes a 35mm, tubular front bar, 22mm, tubular adjustable rear bar, polyurethane bushings, bushing brackets and 90-degree zerk fittings for easy lubrication.
*Rate increase over stock:*
Front: +60%
Rear: +98% & +132% _
For those of you are familiar with us, we carry many products aside from H-Sport for your Allroad. From GIAC chips  to Milltek Exhausts!
Thanks again for shopping at Euro Styles East and for your continued support!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: **Euro Styles East - Now Stocking H-Sport Suspension Products** (EuroStylesEast)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

